# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 22)



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 
Spring has arrived and Summer is just around the corner. IDK about where you live but the climate here has been really dry, so that's prime fire starting. And we all are in our shop more often now so there is more of a chance to have something spark up in it or outside if we are burning scraps and such.
Special thanks goes out to @BarbS for this weeks question.


*If you lost your shop tomorrow and all that's in it, would you start to rebuild? Change direction? Reinvest in all the same equipment? Downsize? Give it up? 
What would you do?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2015)

I would rebuild as quick as was possible. When I can't get out in the Shop I don't feel right. I would plan the next one out better, my present one has just sort of evolved and is not organized well at all. I would probably get most of the same equipment, might upgrade as money allowed, but I'm pretty happy with my present equipment. If at all possible would have separate lumber storage, that's the biggest killer of space I have right now. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 24, 2015)

I definitely would not give it up, NO WAY!!!! I am kinda rebuilding my shop now after a move and a flood. I would think that many of my tools would be the same, some would be newer styles and technologies, and I can't help but look at used old American iron. If My shop was a total loss say as to a fire or something, I would definitely rebuild and start over. It is just a part of me, something that I will always do at some level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 24, 2015)

I don't give up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## justallan (May 24, 2015)

For me it would be a must. My tools and equipment are my retirement plan and working with my hands is all I have and trying to stay busy is a huge part of my sobriety.
Whether it's turning wrenches, welding, fabricating something up or working with wood in some aspect I've found I can always find work and feel good doing it.
I would be looking at better shop equipment and have been looking into a cnc router and laser engraver. I feel a guy could supplement his income pretty nice with very little effort having either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (May 24, 2015)

And a Daggum Radio, cause my singing SUCKS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2015)

Definitely rebuild. We have replacement value coverage on our homeowners/renters policy. I would change some things and maybe try and use it as an excuse to upgrade a few tools. But, definitely rebuild. There's no way I could go without a shop. Shop time is one of my best stress relievers and is a great creative outlet for me. I'd guarantee that if my shop was lost that within a month my wife would be begging me to rebuild it for the sake of the sanity of both of us - she knows that I'd end up driving her nuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2015)

I'd be rebuilding before the smoke cleared if possible. I'd take advantage of the situation to correct some issues I have with my current space to have it laid out better and if I could afford to go larger than I think I'd need since you always seem to outgrow the space. As far as equipment, some would be the same as I have now, In some cases I'd not replace things that seemed like a good idea at the time and that have since sat and gathered dust. A few pieces would be better models if I could afford to......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 24, 2015)

Not much to lose. I would get some of the same equipment and upgrade others. I don't think I will ever stop working with wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

I already have once. Still am. I gave up on giving up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2015)

I was hoping you'd see this one Kevin. 
Care to share the story?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Care to share the story?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2015)

Wow....never heard that song before. That's a good one too.....


----------



## SENC (May 24, 2015)

After a lot of whining about losing my WB wood stock, I'd rebuild, with a little more space. Mostly the same stuff, but agree with Colin about stuff that never got as much use as expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


>


Been there and done that! I got most of my woodworking tools but no shop to put them in. Right now a little shed holds most of it.
I can't believe GIVE UP is even an option on this. No self respecting wood worker could just give up. That would kill me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (May 27, 2015)

The only thing I lost in the divorce was the lunch box planer. Somehow my ex thought she was going to pull all the old wood off the deck, plane it, reattach it, refinish it. From the deck that's 8 feet in the air. And she's afraid of heights.

*sigh*

No worries, I'm in a much better place now.

To answer the question - rebuild, restock, continue on. It's what I plan on doing in retirement, presuming I get good enough to do more than pay the booth fees :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

